# Help with mountain bike conversion



## fredm (Nov 20, 2008)

I am going to convert my mountain bike. These are my requirements.

-25+mph cruise
-High Tq for good start power and low grade hill climbing (paved)
-motor that can handle this for over 7-8 miles. Not fry or overheat.

Basically I see most people use the hub motors but I am not sure if those have enough power to get me up to 25mph and nice Tq. 

Basically I can do the fabrication and the battery/batt charger. I would like a kit type hub motor/controller/ throttle.

If a hub motor will not work can someone recommend a normal motor,controller, and throttle that will work? Basically I can handle mounting the mounting the motor and figuring out the details.

With either setup I need it complete enough to just attach it to my battery back (read 2 wires) I do not need battery status computers or anything, I will put a volt meter on my pack. Pack should be a max of 36V.

any suggestions what I need for my requirements?


----------



## firewater49 (Sep 29, 2008)

Well for your requirements, gears and shifting is a must. It is not that electric is weak, you see gears on motorbikes, your bike, pretty much every "good" vehicle. I would try and hook it up to the already existing chain, or take a rear wheel off of another bicycle and put it on the front fork. From there you would mount the motor on the front fork. For motors, you can go with a scooter motor, or a geared motor. Try tncscooters.com

Hope that helps.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

fredm said:


> I am going to convert my mountain bike. These are my requirements.
> 
> -25+mph cruise
> -High Tq for good start power and low grade hill climbing (paved)
> ...


Have you looked at the www.evalbum.com ? lots of bike projects on there.
I would go with one of the PM motors at about 1 HP.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Fred, welcome to the forum.

The main thing about needing to reach the speeds you want is that you either need to have enough amps to drive the torque thru the gearing, or you need enough volts to turn the motor fast enough.

Amps = torque, Volts = RPM. The combination of two make kW.

If you don't have enough kW, you'll not meet the goals, regardless of voltage/rpm.

25+ mph is very do-able on an e-bike. Like the others have said, search evalbum and see what others have done. Most folks on evalbum have put their email address on there, and will welcome contact and questions about their setup.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

The speed you want is achievable, I got 24 on the flat with my mountain bike conversion. You will need better brakes 

my first conversion

www.evalbum.com/523


----------



## MitchJi (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi,

Check here:
http://www.wisil.recumbents.com/wisil/shumaker/edrive.htm

More info here:
http://www.wisil.recumbents.com/wisil/shumaker/default.htm
http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=7180


----------

